# 66 Convertible Rear



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am trying to figure out how to raise the back of the car without using air shocks. I seen some things on ebay but they look not great. Can anybody help me on this?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

are your coil springs shot? convertible springs are taller than hardtops n coupes. Monroe load leveler spring assisted shocks are alittle longer than stock and will raise it up alittle and still have a nice ride. or you could install a set of air-lift air bags and have some adjustment to the height, but not a lot of adjustment. maybe just your springs are shot.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can buy spacer rings in 1 and 2 inch heights that install under the spring. My choice would be Air Lift air bags, plumbed individually. They are period correct, cheap, durable, and help the handling of the car. Plus, you can tailor the pressure to the load in the vehicle to maintain your preferred ride height at all times. Super easy to install, too.


----------

